# Driving Licence for newcomer to the UK



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All

I applied for provisional driving licence. I want to learn driving. 

I have paid for the application. When i receive the form frmo DVLA, it says i need to be 185 days of resident in UK.  

i am just learning.. Anyone learn driving in the Uk on your spouse visa? 

Another question, our spouse visa is on Leave to remain right. 

it says i need to be on leave to remain..


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Kitara and welcome to the UK at last! 

Yes, you have to be resident in the UK for 6 months before applying for a provisional license. 

Your visa is 'leave to remain' so that bit's fine.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As stated, you can't get your provisional licence until you have lived in UK for 6 months. This is to stop convicted drivers abroad, esp in EU, take out a provisional licence, pass driving test and get a full licence and back on the road while they are banned from driving in their country.

If you have a valid full licence from elsewhere in the world, you can drive here for up to 12 months.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

now i regret for not retaking my test back in Singapore...

I am on my 56 days of resident in UK. 

Thank you 2farapart. 

People here are nice. My colleague and boss are nice too.. 

i still need to be more climatise.. hahaha.. i feel cold easily! hahaha 

My boss is hoping me to be able to drive because i have like 3 office to swindon.. 

i always have to depend on my colleague to hitch a ride! 

i got to wait and learn my theory and do the online test.. On 183 days, i will go to the post office to reapply. 

Provisional DL is so expensive.. £50! 

Thanks Joppa for the explaination.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Kitara said:


> now i regret for not retaking my test back in Singapore...


Well, your Singapore license would only have been good for one year and you'd still have to purchase a provisional UK license and pass the UK driving tests (a theory and a practical) towards the end of the year, so you haven't lost too much really.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

2farapart said:


> Well, your Singapore license would only have been good for one year and you'd still have to purchase a provisional UK license and pass the UK driving tests (a theory and a practical) towards the end of the year, so you haven't lost too much really.


Singapore is one of the designated countries whose licence can simply be exchanged for UK one.

I'm pleased that there are quite a few regulars here now who give good advice. But will you please check the facts before posting, as we want to maintain a high level of accuracy on UK forum and we don't want people to be misled. I don't answer a question unless I'm sure of the facts. We all make mistakes on things as complicated as visas and officialdom, but I have noticed people just post opinions as facts without first checking. I'm not having a go at you, but as a MOD, I feel something has to be said.


----------

